# Lets see your homemade baits



## Catproinnovations

Ohio is full of awesome musky bait makers lets see what you guys have made or tried the good the bad and the ugly lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Legend killer

Works really well shortlined in the prop.


----------



## Mason52

I make bucktails, because there easy, and I'm lazy


----------



## Catproinnovations

I do more painting than making here's 3 I painted recently. A bagley perch color jake a gold glitter perch grandma and a baby musky mag shad


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Catproinnovations

Legend killer said:


> Works really well shortlined in the prop.


No no no that's a "buzz bait" lol!


----------



## ShutUpNFish

One of my proudest accomplishments (NOT!)..."The Shocker"









LOL! Seriously though, I never even knew what this meant until this young kid came to me requesting this to somehow be incorporated into a lure!! Shows how old I am!! Geeze!!

Some more I haven't posted before...

Reverse Fire Tiger









Blue Perch









Bagley Shad









Red Bar


----------



## deltaoscar

Shutup, that is pretty funny. I bet that design will sell well.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishing_marshall




----------



## Bulldawg

Catproinnovations said:


> No no no that's a "buzz bait" lol!


Oh boy , you've got all the answers dont you !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bulldawg

A few spinnerbaits I make .


----------



## Bulldawg

A few hard baits , havent really been doing alot of anything with making , or painting in quite a long time . Been too busy hunting , hoping to start working on a few new jerkbaits soon for next year . Alot of these pic are from a few years ago .


----------



## Catproinnovations

Bulldawg said:


> Oh boy , you've got all the answers dont you !!!!!!!!!


Lmao yah baby!! Doosh nozzle


----------



## Bulldawg

As I do remember , that pretty orange bait I have pictured below was used by me a few times , then passed on to another fellow musky fisherman . But when was the last time it was used ??????????????????? Oh wait never mind , he lost it.:Banane26::Banane26::Banane26::Banane26:


----------



## Catproinnovations

Bulldawg said:


> As I do remember , that pretty orange bait I have pictured below was used by me a few times , then passed on to another fellow musky fisherman . But when was the last time it was used ??????????????????? Oh wait never mind , he lost it.:Banane26::Banane26::Banane26::Banane26:


That got donated to Davy Jones locker! That was one of two lures I snagged and lost year lol


----------



## epol

Some super cool lures. here is my homemade "lure"


----------



## MuskieJim

Bulldog the spinnerbaits you make look amazing. I use these a lot as they are often overlooked by the "fancier" muskie baits offered today. But the bent arm spinner allows you to make contact with cover, wood, weeds, etc. without snagging up very often. Would you be interested in selling a few?


----------



## Bulldawg

MuskieJim said:


> Bulldog the spinnerbaits you make look amazing. I use these a lot as they are often overlooked by the "fancier" muskie baits offered today. But the bent arm spinner allows you to make contact with cover, wood, weeds, etc. without snagging up very often. Would you be interested in selling a few?



Sure would Jim , I actually have been selling them for a few years now , and have been donating them for some of the muskie inc functions also. If you would like them now let me know , if your not in a big hurry just wait til Morda's spring fling which will probably be held in march . I usually set up a small table at his little get together . I can make any color you want , just let me know ahead of time in case I have to order some stuff . Also this spring I am going to making custom double 8's and 10's . Below is one I made last year to try them out and it produced the first two times I threw it . 

Jim , yes they are very overlooked . This season they didnt get used a whole lot but still caught some nice fish , but the year before I caught a TON of fish on them and so did alot of other people. Just shoot me a pm . Thanks


----------



## Bulldawg

Catproinnovations said:


> That got donated to Davy Jones locker! That was one of two lures I snagged and lost year lol


You owe me $1,000 for that lure now !!!! Nevermind I'll just put in on your tab !!!


----------



## fishing_marshall

I made a few double 8's in that pattern and it is my go to for leesville and piedmont in the fall.


----------



## backlashed

This is a saltwater pattern but could work for muskie.


----------



## justWrightbaits

Here are some of the custom lures that I make:

Jointed crankbaits :



















Crankbaits:














































Twitch baits:




























Hope you like them,

Mark


----------



## Legend killer

I like those baits just wright!


----------



## Bulldawg

Beautiful baits JUST WRIGHT . I think they would work just right on some toothy critters . The deep diving shad pattern baits are the perfect size I like for trolling .


----------



## Catproinnovations

Bulldawg said:


> Beautiful baits JUST WRIGHT . I think they would work just right on some toothy critters . The deep diving shad pattern baits are the perfect size I like for trolling .


Those are nice baits kinda look like scubas


----------



## Legend killer

backlashed said:


> This is a saltwater pattern but could work for muskie.


Do you use this when you target muskie?


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Nice paint Just Wright...


----------



## Bulldawg

Catproinnovations said:


> Those are nice baits kinda look like scubas


They look like a scuba crossed with a crane paint job . Defintily like those , they would be great for trolling alot of the lakes I fish.


----------



## Mason52

You guys are Wright (pun intended) I have had many of Marks baits in my hands and have a few in the box, and this guy can paint. When you look at one of his baits up close it's just amazing. Perfect paint job and multiple coats of e-tex, also perfect. He won a nation wide painting competition, I think Musky First put it on. I do a little painting, but about the only good thing I can say about my painting is that it can only get better cause it can't get no worse. That was what tipped me off to how good this guy can paint. After trying a few baits I found out it ain't easy.


----------



## H2O Mellon

+1 For the WRIGHT baits! I picked up two shad color jointed cranks off him the other day.


----------



## Ol'Bassman

Those "Just Wright" lures are hot! All wood through wire construction, too! I have most of them but see a couple of newer ones I will be contacting him to order. Those straight and jointed crank baits with the fire tiger and crappy color patterns are especially hot. The ones with the stubby nose. I'll be ordering some of those. You would be hard pressed to find a better lurer maker in this neck of the woods. All Mark's lurers are just right!


----------



## soky72

What are you muskie guys using as topcoat on your cranks for those toothy fellas? Devcon? Dick Nites? Etex? ACC? Solarez???????


----------



## Bulldawg

soky72 said:


> What are you muskie guys using as topcoat on your cranks for those toothy fellas? Devcon? Dick Nites? Etex? ACC? Solarez???????


Myself I use etex (envirotex) , alot of guys use other stuff .


----------



## justWrightbaits

I use E-text and have started using Diamond 2. I tried both Dick Nites versions and they don't play well with other paints 

Mark


----------



## soky72

Some of the baits I've seen were cedar. Is this a good wood for muskie lures?


----------



## soky72

What's diamond 2???


----------



## muskyhound

soky72 said:


> Some of the baits I've seen were cedar. Is this a good wood for muskie lures?


cedar is one of the best woods to use it will repell water and will not swell when it gets wet, easy to work with and most strains smell good too, I have some baits with quite a few fish on them paint missing and still hold together, I have been making baits since 95 and thats all I use...


----------



## ShutUpNFish

muskyhound said:


> cedar is one of the best woods to use it will repell water and will not swell when it gets wet, easy to work with and most strains smell good too, I have some baits with quite a few fish on them paint missing and still hold together, I have been making baits since 95 and thats all I use...


I started out using cedar...Its probably the best wood combining bouyancy & strength hands down. I personally had to stop using it since I found out I was seriously allergic to it. I even used top of the line respirators, suction/fans and still did not help! I could smell the cadar oils and about an hour later I'd be all stuffed up and had respiratory problems big time. It took up to a year for me to get back to normal breathing wise and I've developed asthma since. 

So if anyone plans on using cedar, be careful and make sure it doesn't effect you like it did me before you go out and buy a bunch of it. All in all though, I am thankful because I honestly feel the material I'm using now is much more suitable for muskie baits as well as much more durable. For me...


----------



## muskyhound

yes most wood dust is bad for you, there is a list online on the hazards of each and the ones that are none to cause cancer...


----------



## justWrightbaits

Diamond 2 is a 2 part epoxy that is used by rod builders. It is super clear and very tough.

Mark


----------



## ShutUpNFish

New Bero Sledge Hammer jointed...

This was the first prototype lure that I painted up. As you can tell the lip is pretty beat up from bangin' bottom....it was hitting at 16' with about 50-55 feet of line out. I'm probably going to go a little less aggressive on the lips when its all said and done. We will see though, this thing walks about a 2' path left to right and I'm liking that alot!


----------



## backlashed

Mark, do you think you could make some of those up for saltwater?


----------



## soky72

Do you seal your cedar baits before painting? Is wire through construction necessary or are screw in eyes sufficient for muskies???


----------



## muskyhound

soky72 said:


> Do you seal your cedar baits before painting? Is wire through construction necessary or are screw in eyes sufficient for muskies???


yes I seal mine, it gives you a smoother base to paint on and will take less paint and will not let the grain of the wood show and will look much better when done. screw eyes are fine, I have yet to have any pull out, on my bigger baits I through wire them, but don't make that many of those anymore, when I do prob will use screw eyes and epoxy them in. Everyone has their out way of doing them just my 2 cents..


----------



## ShutUpNFish

soky72 said:


> Do you seal your cedar baits before painting? Is wire through construction necessary or are screw in eyes sufficient for muskies???


Sealing wood is IMO necessary, but not a cure-all to water logging in baits with some ware. I have some Wileys that have been chewed to threads and usually just have Dale re-clear coat them for me and that seals them for a little while longer. However, the action of the wooden lure is not the same. 

As for your question "Is through wiring necessary?" In some cases, absolutely...depending on what type of material is used in the bodies of baits such as Balsa a softer wood. In some harder wood baits, it is not necessary and screw eyes work fine. In solid resin/plastics, I feel through wiring is unecessary, but for some reason make some people feel more at ease...Lures with through wiring, tend to hook rash a lot due to the split rings that must be used.


----------



## soky72

What do you all use to seal your wooden baits. Is Etex OK for sealing and coating? After sealing do you need to sand the bait so the paint has something to adhere to?


----------



## muskyhound

I use etex to to seal the bait before painting and I wet sand then with 600 grit before painting, I use auto air and createx for my paint..


----------

